# Burris RT-6 1-6x24mm with FastFire III - Ballistic AR Illuminated Riflescope - Made in the Philippines



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

* Burris RT-6 1-6x24mm with FastFire III - Ballistic AR Illuminated Riflescope - Made in the Philippines

Bundle Includes:*
1-6x24 RT-6 Riflescope (Illuminated Ballistic AR Reticle, Matte Black)
FastFire III 3-MOA Red-Dot Reflex Sight (Picatinny/Weaver Mount)
AR P.E.P.R. Riflescope Mount (1.60" Height)

The RT-6 Tactical Kit is an RT-6 scope, FastFire 3 and P.E.P.R.™ mount. It makes for an outstanding kit for people just getting into 3-Gun or tactical shooting. The RT-6 is tearing up 3-Gun competitions everywhere, thanks to a great feature set: forgiving eye-box, compact scope length, true 1x, built-in throw levers, and great competition reticle. This kit gets you what you need to be competitive all in one box.

The RT-6™ Riflescope line is a proven favorite in the competitive shooting world. They’re built for consistent, repeatable, mid-distance
shooting with features and comfort that add up to an extreme value in versatility. Your RT-6 includes the following features:
• Competition-Ready Reticle. The Ballistic AR™ is perfect for 3-Gun, close quarter battle, or big-game stalking with trajectory compensation out to 600 yards.
• High Performance Glass. Provides excellent brightness and clarity with lasting durability – exactly what you expect from Burris.
• Double Spring-Tension Internal Assemblies. RT-6s are built to withstand the harshest shooting environments and hold zero round after round.
• Index-Matched, Hi-Lume® MultiCoated Lenses. Enhanced low-light performance and glare elimination, making more shots possible and increasing your success rate.

*Features/Specifications:*
Objective Lens Diameter 24 mm
Magnification 1 - 6 x
Reticle Ballistic AR
Tube Diameter 30 mm
Reticle Focal Plane Second Focal Plane (SFP)
Exit Pupil 5.2 - 11.5 mm
Battery Type CR2032
Field of View, Linear 106 - 18.5 ft at 100 yds
Eye Relief 3.3 - 4 in
Diopter Adjustment Range -2 - 2 dpt
Color Black
Weight 25.4 oz
Fabric/Material Aluminum
Length 10.3 in
Width 2.5 in
Height 2.2 in
Illumination Type LED
Illumination Color Red
Adjustment Type MOA
Adjustment Click Value 0.5 MOA
Adjustment Range 80 MOA
Parallax 100 yds
Focus Range 100 yds
Lens Material Glass
Optical Coating Hi-Lume Multi-Coated
Battery Life 500 hours
Weather Resistance Fog Resistant
Shockproof Yes
Fogproof Yes
Finish Matte
Magnification Type Variable
W/E Travel at 100 Yds 80 MOA

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

